
PayPal Shuts Down Service to Alleged Wikileaks Whistle-Blower Support Effort - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/02/paypal-morally-bankrupt-shuts-down-service-to-alleged-wikileaks-whistle-blower-support-effort.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259673>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259787>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259121>

------
ArabGeek
PayPal is Morally Bankrupt now

